# Wie verschickt man Fische und was braucht man dazu?



## AxelU (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wie verschickt man eigentlich Fische einigermaßen sicher?

Bei einem Versandhändler in Bergisch Gladbach habe ich gesehen, das er Sauerstoff in sehr große, doppelte Beutel bläst und jeweils eine Handvoll Aktivkohle da rein gibt. Das ganze kommt dann noch in einen stabilen Styropor Karton, innen aufgefüllt mit Styropor Schnippseln und fertig.

Was ist das für Aktivkohle und wo bekommt man die her?

Ist das eine ganz normale Sauerstoffflasche mit einem Handventil?

Macht man das dann ganz normal mit DHL oder gibt es dafür spezielle Kurierdienste, die auch noch bezahlbar sind?

Gibt es gesetzliche Vorschriften für den Versand von lebenden Fischen?

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo einen Spezial- oder Großhandel für Fischzüchter- und Versenderzubehör?

Axel


----------



## Marco (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie verschickt man Fische und was braucht man dazu?*

Hi Axel,

soweit wie ich weiß müssen Tiere, sowie auch Fische mit speziell dafür vorgesehenen Kurierdiensten verschickt werden. Ist denke ich auch nicht ganz billig.
Per DHL oder anderen üblichen Kurierdiensten ist das ganze wohl verboten.
So manches Paket von mir verschwand des öfteren schon für gewisse Zeit.
Eines war ganze 3 Monate unterwegs, das würde kein Fisch überleben.


----------



## Armin (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie verschickt man Fische und was braucht man dazu?*

Hy,

das mit der Aktivkohle würde ich bleiben lassen. Lieber eine Prise Salz oder Alfish-Päckchen mit reingeben.

Für den Versand gibt es spezialierte Speditionen wie z.B. Gel Logistic.

Ansonsten doppelte Tüte und Koikarton und die Tüte mit reinem Sauewrstoff aufblasen und unter Druck verschliessen. Den Koi dunkel transportieren.

Auch nicht bei der größten Hitze versenden und die Wassertemperatur sollte nicht über 20° Cels. sein.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Maja33 (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie verschickt man Fische und was braucht man dazu?*

Der Kurierdienst muß auf jeden Fall die Genehmigung für Tiertransporte haben. Darauf achten, dass garantiert wird, dass die Beförderung nur 1 Tag in Anspruch nimmt. 

Wir hatten uns vor längerem Diskus schicken lassen und das war überhaupt kein Problem. Die kamen morgens um 5 mit dem Taxi bei uns an... Sind die Fische gesund überstehen sie das spielend.


----------



## sternhausen (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie verschickt man Fische und was braucht man dazu?*

Hallo zusammen
Seriöse Fischhändler verwenden für den Versand von Fischen medizinischen Sauerstoff bzw auch Höhensauerstoff genannt.
Dieser besonders reine Sauerstoff besteht aus 99,9% Sauerstoff ist auch besonders trocken.
Dadurch geht der Sauerstoff eine gute Bindung mit dem Wasser ein.
Des weiteren werden die Fische welche versendet werden 2-3 Tage vorher nicht mehr gefüttert, damit die Fische ihr Transportwasser nicht mit Ausscheidungen "vergiften".
So können Fische ohne Bedenken bis zu 40 Stnden und mehr transportiert werden.
Wichtig ist auch eine Angabe bezüglich Transportrichtung auf der Box damit die Fische nicht bei jeden Beschleunigen und Bremsen mit dem Kopf oder der Schwanzflosse anschlagen.
Verschickt können Fische rein theoretisch mit jedem Paketdienst werden jedoch sollte die Box besonders gekennzeichnet werden und express bzw overnight  aufgegeben werden.
Grüße 
sternhausen


----------



## Joachim (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie verschickt man Fische und was braucht man dazu?*

Moin!

Also ich hab noch nie nen Fisch verschickt, aber schon unzählige Päkchen und Pakete erhalten und muss einem meiner Vorschreiber nur Recht geben: etliche waren länger als normal (1-2 Tage) unterwegs, immer wieder beschädigte Pakete und ab und an ein verschollenes ... 

Mal abgesehen von der doch ein wenig ungewissen Transportzeit würde ich mir auch mal Gedanken über solch sachen wie Transportbänder, Sortieranlagen, Umschlagarbeiten usw. machen  Bei so manchem Paketdienst wird schon recht "ruppig" mit den Paketen umgegangen und das jeder Mitarbeiter/Maschine euren Hinweis auf dem Paket liest - nun, davon würde ich nicht ausgehen wollen.
Dazu kommt, das Fracht quer durch Deutschland durchaus auch per Frachtflieger unterwegs sein könnte und dort ist Zeit Geld! Flugzeuge werden in Minuten entladen und ebenso schnell Sortiert und wieder auf LKW oder andere Flieger verladen - das würd ich keinem Fisch zumuten wollen. 

Wenn schon Versand nötig ist, dann doch bitte mit speziellen Versanddiensten, die wirklich wissen was sie da befördern.


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie verschickt man Fische und was braucht man dazu?*

Hei, Wirbelose wie __ Schnecken und Garnelen darf man mit der Post verschicken. Dazu wählt man dann halt die schnellsten Versandarten... 
Wirbeltiere darf man mit der normalen Post nicht verschicken und dazu gehören nunmal die Fische...

Eine elegante Sache kann dashier sein:
http://www.tier-mitfahrzentrale.de/

Hab schon oft gehört, dass das gut klappt...

VG Monika


----------



## sternhausen (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie verschickt man Fische und was braucht man dazu?*

@ Joachim



> Dazu kommt, das Fracht quer durch Deutschland durchaus auch per Frachtflieger unterwegs sein könnte und dort ist Zeit Geld! Flugzeuge werden in Minuten entladen und ebenso schnell Sortiert und wieder auf LKW oder andere Flieger verladen - das würd ich keinem Fisch zumuten wollen.



Was denkst du wie zB die Kois aus Israel, Japan oder Thailand nach Europa kommen?
Abgesehen von der Massenware sind da Fische mit Werten von mehreren tausend Euros dabei.

@Monika



> Wirbeltiere darf man mit der normalen Post nicht verschicken und dazu gehören nunmal die Fische



Mit der Post nicht, aber sehr wohl mit Paketdiensten.

Pech kann man natürlich immer haben.
Ich habe mir schon des öfteren Fische schicken lasssen und zum Glück waren die bis jetzt immer in Top Zustand.

Grüße sternhausen


----------

